# Robinul



## Cantadora (Jun 3, 2002)

Does anyone please have any specific information about the drug Robinul.I was just diagnosed with IBS after 5 years of testing and now cant even find the simplest drug info on what my Doctor claims to be the answer to all my ills.


----------



## Pat from P.O. (Jul 23, 2002)

Cantadora, Hi, I just started taking Robinul Forte 2mg a week or so ago. I LOVE it. I had been taking Hyscyamine for years and it worked but not as fast or as effectivly as the Robinul. Robinul eases the spasams quickly which is a God send, but it can be taken in several different instaces like, BEFORE trouble starts or it can taken before each meal, or when I'm concerned that what ever I'm going to eat may cause a problem. It's very versitile in that respect.My Dr. doesn't like to give any more medicine then is needed, therefore Robinul doesn't have much in the way of sedative action, but still shouldn't be used with alchol and may cause a bit of drowsyness. I have not had any problems with being drowsy and I had a LOT of trouble with it when I took Hyoscyamine.I hope Robinul works well for you. Pat


----------

